
How to embed an iframe with 'x-frame-options: DENY' set - nichol4s
https://www.surfly.com/labs-embed-non-embeddable-iframes/
======
nichol4s
This is part of a series of where we want to experiment a bit with what we can
do with our proxy technology apart from our current main use case (co-
browsing). With our technology we can basically change HTML pages on the fly
and inject for example Javascript. You can read more about this here:
[https://docs.surfly.com/introduction/the-
technology.html#sur...](https://docs.surfly.com/introduction/the-
technology.html#surfly-co-browsing)

In the first one we used our proxy approach to enable an open web proxy, which
you can find here: [https://www.surfly.com/labs-advanced-http-web-
proxy/](https://www.surfly.com/labs-advanced-http-web-proxy/)

I'd love to learn about more possible use-cases for this approach.

